# Dolores Triangle - Archery Deer



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey guys, was lucky enough to draw an archery deer tag on the Dolores Triangle this year. The hunt starts November 4th and I have a couple logistical questions for those that have spent time on the unit.

Definitely plan on coming in through Glade Park but what kind of road conditions can I expect during the hunt? Any reason to not bring my toy hauler for the hunt? Any risk of getting snowed in?

This early cold has got me thinking I may be dealing with more moisture than I originally planned on and I am not familiar with the weather in that area during November. 

If anyone has any other insights on the hunt, I'll take those too. 😉


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There is always a chance of getting snowed in but the road through Glad Park to the river is a good one. The big problem as I see it is that the better area is closed off and you can't access it unless you use a boat to cross the river at Westwater. 

My best suggestion to you is to take a weekend trip down there before the hunt and look the area over what see what access you are going to have. It might surprise you at how little access there really is.


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks Critter. Anyone been on the unit the first couple of weeks in November that can give some insight on weather and road conditions?


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

A few pics from scouting a couple weeks ago. Figured I would post about this unit since not a lot of people get a chance to hunt it. Definitely an odd unit if you ask me. Kind of mashup of the bookcliffs and the San Rafael.

There were very few deer on the unit when I went which was to be expected so crossing my fingers I get some migration for the hunt. Not a lot of great vehicle access to the unit so I am curious how the deer will use the unit when they come.

Gotta say. I am kinda kicking myself for not doing the book cliff thing after looking at the 10 day forecast for Glade Park.

If anyone has hunted the unit I'd love to chat. Especially if you had an archery tag. Here are some pictures from the trip. I got a nice video of this elk coming to me as I called it in but seeing how long it took me to post images don't think I will be doing the video thing.


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow. Must be getting old. Not only did it take me an hour to figure out those images without photobucket but now they are way large. :-(


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

MEEN said:


> Wow. Must be getting old. Not only did it take me an hour to figure out those images without photobucket but now they are way large. :-(


Regardless, I appreciate the effort you took to post them. That's some cool country.

Good luck!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Good luck on your hunt. Can't wait for another report.


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

I have been putting in for one of these tags for a few years and I'm glad to see you are posting about your hunt. I have only been on the unit once and we got there by crossing the river around Dewey bridge, we were coyote hunting and only saw few deer. The river crossing was pretty exciting, I did not know the route and crossed in the wrong area...... There is something un-nerving about your head lights disappearing under the water and having your truck turned sideways by the current.

Good luck and please keep us updated if not on here a pm would be great.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Did you cross the Dolores? Crossing the Colorado River would be epic.

There are a few places between Cisco Landing and Dewey that appear to have public land access on river left but there is a ton of private land. No rapids though and unlimited camping nights.

Launching at Westwater is permitted and only one night of camping is allowed between launch and a few miles below the rapids. 

Been looking at this unit so thanks for sharing. Will keep on eye on this thread.


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

It was the Dolores that we crossed, I could not imagine crossing the Colorado ha ha.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I've wondered about that upstream crossing on the Dolores but have been hesitant with our stock truck. 

The terrain in there looks gorgeous. Wish we had an agreement with CO that allowed us to hunt turkey and waterfowl in Ruby Horsethief for a minor fee given you end up in Utah at the takeout. Would be sweet to do a cast and blast float trip.


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

Crossing in the daylight on the way out was not too bad at all, we were able to see the proper crossing point and did not have water past the hubs.


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

Make sure you take good maps if you do go out. Once on the unit, the trails are not marked and private property blocks access to roads that are on the map. I spent 3 hours scouting in Colorado not even knowing it.

I am curious how the hunt goes but gotta say it makes me uncomfortable not knowing where the deer will be. There really aren't a lot of good glassing areas. Lots of tall thick juniper trees. The areas people have mentioned in historical posts are definitely where I will start out just due to the better vantage points.










I would say at least half the unit looks like this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

MEEN said:


> I would say at least half the unit looks like this.


Looks a lot like the Zion bighorn unit.


----------



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

Good luck and keep us updated on your hunt.


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

After seeing how warm it was going to be I️ was starting to get a little nervous. At least there is one buck on the unit.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Wow, hopefully you can stick that guy he's a brute!


----------



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

Hope you have success. The muzzy hunt is still too far away!!


----------

